# fièvre



## carodunord60 (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai un enfant qui a de la fièvre depuis hier fin de journée et le parent m'a ramené l'enfant ce matin. Enfant qui a toujours de la fièvre ce matin et qui est complément KO (dans les bras de son parent).
J'ai indiqué à la maman qu'il valait mieux qu'elle l'a garde au chaud à la maison car je pense que ce n'est pas très intéressant pour l'enfant d'être en collectivité avec son état. Et qu'elle va souvent demandé les bras, et que cela va être difficile dans le sens ou j'ai d'autres enfants en garde.
J'ai toujours précisé que je garde les enfants malades (rhume, rhyno, ect...) sous réserve que l'enfant soit bien, en cas de fièvre je pense qu'il est mieux avec ses parents.

Après je comprends que cela soit compliqué pour les parents (qui en plus travail très loin plusieurs fois par semaine), mais j'ai du mal à trouver les bons arguments pour leur faire comprendre que leur enfant doit être gardé par eux quant ils ont de la fièvre (je parle d'une fièvre au delà de 38.5).

Qu'en pensez vous ?
Merci


----------



## kikine (26 Octobre 2022)

bonjour
il y a un protocole sanitaire NATIONAL du au covid, servez-vous en pour refuser l'accueil
de plus au contrat si vous avez noté "sous réserve que l'enfant soit bien" et bien servez-vous en aussi et refusez l'accueil
bref refusez l'accueil de cet enfant qui n'a rien à faire a chez vous vu son état


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Octobre 2022)

Pareil, et surtout faites aussi valoir que l'administration de médicaments (si on vous l'a demandé), doit être assorti de l'ordonnance liée à l'état du petit à l'instant T.


----------



## Petuche (26 Octobre 2022)

Même chose je ne refuse pas un enfant malade, mais si ils ont de la température et ne sont vraiment pas bien, j'essaie d'expliquer aux PE que dans ce cas les petits ont besoin de leur PE et que bien souvent ils sont plus à même de les dorloter car nous nous avons d'autres accueillis qui ne peuvent pas être mis de côté. En plus je fais comprendre qu'il peut y avoir contamination,  et c'est une chaîne sans fin. Actuellement j'accueille un petit qui n'est pas bien, température en yoyo, et il est très fatigué.  Et bien depuis 2 jours les PE le gardent pour qu'il se repose et ne contamine pas les autres enfants. Le médecin leur à dit que c'était un virus...


----------



## Griselda (26 Octobre 2022)

L'enfant est KO, il ne va donc pas bien donc:
- 1) il doit etre vu par un medecin rapidement pour verifier ce qu'il a pour être KO ainsi et le soigner, de plus lui demander si l'état de l'enfant est compatible avec l'accueil collectif
- 2) si tu n'acceptes pas de donner de medicament, le PE devra soit venir dans la journée lui même donner le medicament, soit le garder
- 3) là l'enfant est KO donc il doit rester au chaud, tranquille dans les bras reconfortants de son Parent alors que toi tu as prévue sortie, promenade avec les autres accueillis qui ne sont pas censés rester confiner pour le confort d'un malade car tu es AM, pas garde malade.

La maladie est toujours un sujet compliqué...


----------



## nanny mcfee (27 Octobre 2022)

j'accepte les enfants malades,mais tout les enfants sont pas pareil,certains supporte pas la fièvre et d'autres restent actif, les refusés? ça m'est jamais arrivé, et je porte pas non plus,l'enfant est soit dans son lit banquette et se joins à nous quand il veut, soit est assis dans un fauteuil et bien sur je reste vigilente envers lui et le surveille

mais j'avoue que c'est pas toujours facile


----------



## papillon (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

exact, la maladie est toujours un sujet compliqué..
j'ai beau expliquer lors des entretiens que j'accepte les enfants malades mais jusqu'à un certain point, certains ne comprennent pas ou ne veulent pas comprendre quitte à me ramener un enfant qui ne tient pas debout ; le comble c'est que quand j'explique mon point de vue, ils disent "oui oui, bien sûr"
je ne sais pas finalement s'ils entendent ce qu'on leur dit


----------



## Griselda (27 Octobre 2022)

Si si Papillon ils entendent très bien et sont toujours sincèrement d'accord.
Le soucis étant qu'au moment où l'enfant tombe malade c'est rarement pratique, rarement le bon moment au vu de leur travail.
N'importe quel salarié subit la pression de son Chef, son Employeur et/ou ses collègues (qui devront assurer en son absence) et je note que le PE qui prends la décision facilement de s’arrêter pour soigner son enfant est moins un Parent plus soucieux de jouer son role qu'une personne qui par ailleurs n'estime pas avoir tant à perdre en le faisant.
Notons qu'un entrepreneur, plus libre croirait on, ne l'est pas tant que ça car s'il ne travaille pas, l'argent ne rentrera pas, il craindra de perdre le client, le chantier prendrait du retard etc...

La maladie est toujours un problème... TOUJOURS


----------

